# Fluval Spec V Low Tech Setup



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

This is two weeks after with Dwarf Hairgrass added.


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

Cherry red shrimp


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice I like the set up

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my little loach.


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

*Added some new plants*

Added some new plants


----------



## lurkermom (Feb 12, 2014)

Love it!
I've been trying to find rocks like that for ages at my LFSs, no luck so far. 
And most of the sites don't ship in Canada...beh


----------



## Deflected (Jan 12, 2014)

lurkermom said:


> Love it!
> I've been trying to find rocks like that for ages at my LFSs, no luck so far.
> And most of the sites don't ship in Canada...beh


I am lucky to have a few good LFSs around my area. I found this rock at one of them. 

I got most of my rocks for my 125g at a landscape supply store. The people who sell rock siding on houses also have a good selection.


----------



## Picobox (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey guys new here. Just got a spec V and not very happy about the lights. Wanting to upgrade to leds that's can actually grow a HC carpet. Any suggestions would be a big help. I did see the following which look amazing but wanted some input before I make a move, its the UltraBrite Spec Led upgrade. Also any input on improving the water flow. Thanks in advance 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluval-Spec...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d2b239a


----------



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Could you tell us more about how you added strips to the light? What did you use? Do you have any pics? I'm looking do to something similar when I get my Spec V. Thanks!


----------



## Dawagner (Jan 20, 2015)

Love the scape. Have you been dosing anything? What substrate did you use.


----------

